# Anyone use wrenches or sockets above 3/4''?



## iAmCam (Dec 3, 2007)

Looking into getting some bigger wrenches and wondering if I really need them... Or just use my large crescent wrench the odd times I need a large wrench


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Wait until you do pole bases.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

I only buy the size wrench I need to fix what I'm working on..

Example.. the biggest open end wrench's I have are 1 1/16".. 1 1/8".. 1 1/4" for working on Ditch Witch digging chain tension stud.. 

They also fit the nuts for lighting pole anchor bolts..


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

i use sockets larger than 3/4 inch - buy what you want - if your a contractor buy what you need nothing more


----------



## CADPoint (Jul 5, 2007)

B4T said:


> I only buy the size wrench I need to fix what I'm working on..
> 
> Examples.. are 1 1/16".. 1 1/8".. 1 1/4" for working on Ditch Witch digging chain tension stud..
> 
> They also fit the nuts for lighting pole anchor bolts..


I've never bought those nor ever needed to have them! One of those sizes above fit a slug buster but it's nicer to have a rachet wrench for that application.

A nice rachet set simplier to standard nut drivers sizes would be nice but this is just my opinion. :thumbsup:


----------



## Lz_69 (Nov 1, 2007)

Probably a good idea to have a half decent set to 1-1/4" but I would just leave most of the bigger stuff at home and keep a few common sizes with you unless you know you're going to use them the following day.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

CADPoint said:


> I've never bought those nor ever needed to have them! One of those sizes above fit a slug buster but it's nicer to have a rachet wrench for that application.
> 
> A nice ratchet set simplier to standard nut drivers sizes would be nice but this is just my opinion. :thumbsup:


There are places like a pole light base a socket is useless.. same as tension stud on a Ditch Witch.. 

I wish I could of used sockets since I have a 3/4" drive breaker bar..


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

I carry up to 1 1/4" sockets and combo wrenches. The mechanical trucks have 2" and up. But they're doing stuff like mechanical joint pipe fittings and bolting storage tank structure together. Most electricians can get by with large crescents for pole bases and what not or just buying the large size they need as harbor freight for that one use.

At least get a 1" gearwrench though, comes in handy for driving K/O punches.


----------



## CADPoint (Jul 5, 2007)

Field work verses heavy commerical is two different animals, gauge your work requirements accordingly.


----------



## jordandunlop (Feb 28, 2009)

At our shop we do. We to pivot setups for potato farmers and they have some large bolts on them.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

I have carried a 1" impact socket for knock out punches, sockets and combo wrenches up to 1 1/4". Pole bases and anchor bolts for large equipment can get fairly large.


----------



## Amish Electrician (Jan 2, 2010)

I have a few tools on the truck for stuff larger than 3/4".

First off, I have sockets to match the drive bolt for the KO punches and to hold thread dies (six-sided type). 

I have wrenches - some cut down to a shorter length - for propane fittings, trailer hitch balls, and pole bases.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

I've slowly accumulated a set of combo wrenches over the years. I think the largest is 1-3/4".


----------



## crazyboy (Nov 8, 2008)

Have them up to 2". Pole bases :thumbup:


----------



## MattMc (May 30, 2011)

I carry a full 3/8 drive socket set that goes up to about 3/4" or so as well as metric and a set of ratcheting box end wrenches up to 1" in my truck. I also have a 5 piece set of ratcheting combo wrenches in my pouch up to 1" . I also have lots of larger wrenches, torque wrenches, and 1" drive I think I have sockets up to 3" . I haven't had to use the big stuff in a long time.


----------



## rdr (Oct 25, 2009)

My first thought was pole bases but several beat me to it.


----------



## Flectric (Nov 19, 2011)

There are reasons to carry a full set of sockets. A odd ball ( mostly plumbing / engineering ) not really electrical but faucet stops are normally a larger size like 7/8, 1" . Electricians use larger sizes in industrial, commercial and site lighting. There are few reasons to carry them in residential but nothing that can't be dealt with other pliers of some sort, tongue and groove ( channellocks )


----------



## MattMc (May 30, 2011)

Yes this is true I've never seen a resi guy that carries sockets.


----------



## rdr (Oct 25, 2009)

MattMc said:


> Yes this is true I've never seen a resi guy that carries sockets.


How about allen sockets for lugs?

I haven't done much residential so correct me if I"m wrong.


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

rdr said:


> How about allen sockets for lugs?
> 
> I haven't done much residential so correct me if I"m wrong.


I carry them just for meter bases and load centers, the long ones.


----------

